# It's beginning to look a little like Christmas...



## Warren White (Nov 25, 2015)

These are my first attempts at Christmas ornaments.

Since I bought 18 birds, I guess I have a lot more bird houses to make.  I also bought 10 finial sets for the icicles, so it is out to the garage (I mean shop).

Isn't turning fun?

Ideas, critiques, suggestions are always welcomed.

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all!


----------



## Terredax (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't see any ornaments. Is there a link?


----------



## Warren White (Nov 25, 2015)

*Oops!*

Just edited and put them in.  Sorry


----------



## Terredax (Nov 25, 2015)

Those would be nice on a ceiling fan or window blinds. They would be easier to hold and much more attractive.


----------



## Warren White (Nov 25, 2015)

*Hadn't thought of that....*

....but they would do very nice for that.  My wife agrees.  

A new reason to turn some more (as if I needed a reason).

Thanks!
WW


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 25, 2015)

I like the shape on your birdhouse.


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nicely done, I have to ask though, why isn't the perch lined up with the entrance hole?
Len


----------



## Warren White (Nov 25, 2015)

*It could be,*

, but this way (in my opinion) it draws the eye to the bird sitting there.

However, either way would work; the bird can't really get through that tiny hole anyway.


----------



## camb (Nov 25, 2015)

Can you tell me where you get the small birds for your ornaments? Thanks Jeff


----------



## Warren White (Nov 26, 2015)

*Birds are from Craft Supply*

Here is the link:

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/62/6026/Turners-Select-Mini-Mushroom-Birds-9-Pack?term=bird


----------



## Warren White (Nov 26, 2015)

*Second thoughts...*



Lucky2 said:


> Nicely done, I have to ask though, why isn't the perch lined up with the entrance hole?
> Len



I saw another bird house recently posted by Cwalker935, with the perch just below the entry hole.  Not only was the whole bird house amazing, I really liked the placement of the perch.

Next one I do, I will move the perch placement.

Thanks for the question.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 26, 2015)

camb said:


> Can you tell me where you get the small birds for your ornaments? Thanks Jeff



You should also be able to get them at Michaels.  I got some there a couple years ago.

I like the birdhouse as well.


----------



## GBuck (Nov 26, 2015)

Very cool and festive!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Nov 26, 2015)

Rick_G said:


> camb said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me where you get the small birds for your ornaments? Thanks Jeff
> ...



It helps to know that they are in the floral department at Michaels.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 27, 2015)

These have always been good sellers for me too. I get my mini birds from

Mini Birds


or


All Artificial Birds and Decorative Feather Birds


----------



## Warren White (Nov 28, 2015)

*Number 3 with credit to...*

...Lucky2 and  CWalker935.  I moved the perch under the entry, and have to say "I like it!" to Thank you to both!

This one is my favorite so far; the body is made from a branch friend gave me.  It is Loquat and is very, very dense.  I didn't think I was into turning branches, but I reconsidered and gave it a try.  Boy, does it turn well!

Another tool I got to use on this is my recently acquired Collet Chuck from PSI.  I really like it.  I got one spindle just about perfect; tried to make it even more so, and ka-ching.... it is somewhere on my shop floor.  Not the chuck's problem, it was me all the way.

I love this stuff!  Thank you all for helping me more than you will ever know.


----------



## mikefoye (Dec 2, 2015)

Can you tell me where you got the finials?


----------



## Warren White (Dec 2, 2015)

*Mike*

If you talking about the bird house in the picture, I turned the finial (this one only) is of Padauk.


----------

